# تقسيم مصروف البيت على الشهر باكمله بحيث يكون اول الشهر زى اخر الشهر..!!



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*تقسيم مصروف البيت على الشهر باكمله بحيث يكون اول الشهر زى اخر الشهر..!!

+ الفكره انى باخد مصروف البيت فاول الشهر
واجيب ورقه وقلم واقسم الشهر الى 3 عشرات
كل ورقه مسجل فيها اليوم والتاريخ لحد ما توصل لعشرة ايام
+ باخد جزء من مصروف البيت اشيله على جنب وبعيد عن ايدى وده مخصص للحوم والفراخ والسمك
وطبعا انتى تقدرى تقولى يكفينى مبلغ كذا للشهر
 للحوم وفراخ وسمك
هقولك ازاى كمان تقدرى تظبطى الموضوع ده
انتى معاكى الورقه اللى كتبنا فيها العشرة ايام
تقدرى تقولى اليوم ده هعمل فرخه
اليوم ده هعمل سمك
اليوم ده هعمل لحمه مفرومه
اليوم ده هعمل كشرى
اليوم ده هعمل مسقعه
بكده تقدرى تحصرى كمية الفراخ واللحمه طول الشهر
وتقدرى تقيمى المبلغ المالى اللى تقدرى تشيليه
نرجع تانى للموضوع
+ خلاص احنا قسمنا الايام وشيلنا الفلوس اللى تكفينا الشهر لحمه وفراخ
ننزل عالسوق نشترى خزين البيت من سمنه ورز وسكر وزيت وشاى
وطبعا نشترى الكميه اللى تكفينا الشهر
يتفضل معنا باقى المصروف
نوزعه على 3 عشرات
اللى هم الورق اللى كتبنا فيه الايام بالتاريخ
وكل ورقه بعشرة ايام
نقسم باقى المبلغ على 3
ونحط بكل ورقه نصيبها من المبلغ
ناخد اول عشرة ايام ونبتدى الشهر
والعشرتين الباقيين بعيد عن ايدك تماما
وتكيفى حياتك ان المبلغ اللى بالعشرة ايام يكفوكى
يعنى لو جيتى باخر عشرة ايام والفلوس ابتدت تقصر معاكى
كده نقدر نقول هناكل كشرى هناكل عدس
وبعد كده نبتدى اول العشرة ايام اللى بعدها
وبكده نحول الشهر اوله زى اخره
وطبعا انتى وحريتك فالتقسيم
ممكن تقسميه اسابيع
انتى براحتك.


copy:t39:
*​


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت اللى يتبع الطريقة يسحب فى الاول  10 % عشور


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا كلام نظرى  لانه كل يوم تاتى مفاجات لم تكن فى الحسبان


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> ياريت اللى يتبع الطريقة يسحب فى الاول  10 % عشور


صحححححححححححححححححححح 100 %
أحلى تقيييييييييييييم


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هذا كلام نظرى  لانه كل يوم تاتى مفاجات لم تكن فى الحسبان


أيوة يا أستاذى مع حضرتك حق ... بس أهو نحاول على قد ما نقدر نوفر ..
+ شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هذا كلام نظرى  لانه كل يوم تاتى مفاجات لم تكن فى الحسبان


طلع العشور وهتلاقى المفاجات سعيدة !!


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> صحححححححححححححححححححح 100 %
> أحلى تقيييييييييييييم


ميرسي على التقييم


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> ميرسي على التقييم


العفو استاذى


----------

